# Yellow water



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

I just had my very 1st setup. My water turned into yellowish color, i think its because of the driftwood hat i placed. Is there any bad effect to my juvenile shoal? I'm just afraid of it. Any help would be very great. Thank you.


----------



## memen (Mar 14, 2003)

good effect for piranhas


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

tannins from driftwood are good, P's tend to like it.


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

oh, that saved me from worrying. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Yeah, the tannins are good. They will lower the ph (depending on other factors) a little and dimm the lights a little.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

It depends on how you define "yellow". Tannins from driftwood will stain your water a tea color. More brownish than yellowish in my opinion. Overfeeding and/or overstocking a tank will result in a high level of dissolved organics that can also stain your water "yellow". This IS a cause for concern and can be corrected with water changes and reduced feeding.


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

you're correct Donh, its tea color. So, is that ok? The setup is just five days old.


----------



## mmmike247 (Jul 22, 2003)

yep, it gets it from the lights, the wood.. bcoz i have red drift wood and my water is tinged red! but Piranhas are one of the hardest fishes out there! remember their natural home!?


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

The setup is five days old? and you already have piranhas in there??







did you even fully cycle the tank first?? Some piranhas might not live through the cycle process, though both of mine did, but it is a risk you're taking if that tank hasn't been cycled properly.


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

i mean they've been placed there 5 days ago. But i cycled my water with the gravel 3 days before together with some lame plants. The wood came with the P's.


----------



## vinnycaz (Jul 22, 2003)

why dont u test the water levels, and add chemicals if necessary, just to be on the safe side?


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

thanx vinny, I may do tha when i change water...


----------



## BUSTED (Sep 16, 2003)

stops peein in u's tank


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

BUSTED said:


> stops peein in u's tank


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

maybe you're right, its hard to tell a urinal from a tank when you're drunk! heheheh....


----------

